# Steak au poivre



## chazmtb (Mar 22, 2011)

Did some steak au poivre today. Got a whole tenderloin, trimmed it and made steaks for some friends.


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good did you use Congac .
looks like you might be in the market for a new cutting board.:wink:


----------



## deanb (Mar 23, 2011)

I love Steak au poivre. I buy my tenderloins from Costco. Yours look yummy.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am envious my wife doesn't like pepper so I rarely get to eat that. Looks great.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Ratton (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks great!!! I like steak done anyway!!


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 23, 2011)

Steely, I used cognac, whole milk (no cream), pepercorns and very thinly minced sweet onions (no chalots). That is my epicure board, which I use as my meat board; light and easy to clean. I have a John Boos walnut board as my main.

Steaks were cut 1.5 inches, at least and came out perfectly medium rare. I like the rare of medium rare side, and my wife likes it medium rare. However, my friends are those medium well eaters, so I had to fire their steaks up again. I wished I had time and I could have broken down the cryo pack a few days ago to let the steaks settle, but it was enjoyable never the less.


----------



## Jay (Mar 23, 2011)

You're crowding your pan. :razz:


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, that's after searing and putting the steaks on the grill to finish. It's just there to soak up the flavors


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 23, 2011)

No cream? That makes me sad....


----------



## spinblue (Mar 24, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> I am envious my wife doesn't like pepper so I rarely get to eat that. Looks great.



+111111111111111111111111111111


----------

